# Boston terrier has scabs/small sores on belly



## cece6 (Jul 4, 2009)

Some look like little blisters and some with scabs.They are small like the size of a tick and some are reddish, all are raised up a little.He is currently on steroids for allergies(hayfever, respiratory type).We dont have fleas and none of the other dogs have these sores only him.He has been acting very unhappy lately too but I thought it was the pills.
Anyone know what this could be? He's had all his shots and hasnt been anywhere different so its not bug bites or a disease.
He has an appointment on the 15th so I can ask the vet then.Im worried it might be something serious, he has never had really good health.
I should add that he is not itchy at all either.


----------



## SweetJeannie (Jul 7, 2009)

Have you called your vet? They may have a nurse on call that could let you know or tell you if they think its serious. My vet has that option.

When I read your post it sounded like hives (minus the itchy) or a rash... that you might get from an allergic reaction to something....

Any new foods? new medicines? 

Just some thoughts. Sorry I can't think of anything else...


----------



## cece6 (Jul 4, 2009)

I was thinking maybe hives as well.IDK,I didnt know that hives could get scabbed up though.. Im not sure if I can give him benedryl with his current meds so I was thinking about giving him a bath to see if that helped..Our vet is a mobile clinic, we live out in the country and she doesnt even have a receptionist.I could probably call her but hate to do it unless I thought it was an emergency.She is pretty over worked out here and I feel for her family.
I did wonder if he could be having a reaction to his meds.He has been on steroid/allergy pills for the last week and is just now lowering his dosage.But I cant see him having an allergic reaction to allergy meds?

I got my glasses out and got him under a light and they are blisters.Look kinda like chicken pox, many are busted and scabbed up, plus he has a regular looking rash along with it.Weird.I may just have to call the vet tomorrow anyway.


----------



## lpippin (Jul 27, 2009)

I have a 1yr old Maltese we just got him a few months ago so we took him to the vet to be checked over then we had him neutered. Next trip to the pet spa for grooming a few weeks after all this I noticed that he had small sores and I also thought they looked like chicken pox or even possibility poison ivy reaction. A lot had taken place in the two months so we took him to the vet and they put him on antibiotics for a bacteria infection, a week later they were still there so they gave him another antibiotic and said maybe this had something to do with parasites instead. Then he was given a pill to clear out any parasites that he might have and also a pill to boost his immune system. I asked for a Cbc. When those results came in it showed that he was anemic. Now he is given a liquid vitamin. After three weeks of all this most of the bumps are gone or at least the puss on them his RBC has risen some so they don't think he is anemia after all but its still borderline. I never really got any answers to what this could be so if your vet gave you any answers I would love to know what they said. 
With the rash and his blood counts not being what they should this all has been rather upsetting. We have spent several hundred dollars and still don't know.
I did put him on the raw food, Ziwipeak because it was high in protein and if he was suffering from allergies this was the food to go with. Now I am just kinda waiting to see what his next visit brings.


----------



## cece6 (Jul 4, 2009)

Wow that poor Maltese has been through a lot lately...Appas cleared up on thier own after about 3 days.I gave him a bath and put some meds on and it just went a way.I wonder if it was a reaction to something he laid in outside...I guess Ive just never seen a rash with blisters like that except with chicken pox.


----------



## lpippin (Jul 27, 2009)

He has but you would never know it, he plays hard but yet so loving. He has never acted sick. I know the vets only have so many answers and I have been very frustrated I was searching on line for answers and I came across this site. I think it is very kewl and I am sure that it will come on handy......


----------

